# Conformation Words



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

*Body is deep through girth mean'* means the distance from the top of the back to the belly just behind the elbows has good depth (where the girth would go if the horse were saddled). A horse with good girth depth is thought to have more stamina as there is room for a larger heart and lungs.

'*Sloping hindquarters'* the slope from the peak of the croup to the tail head or the point of the buttock.

*'Upright shoulders'* an angel to the shoulder blade that is steeper than 45 degrees.

'*Long sloping shoulders' *The shoulder blade (from withers to point of shoulder is long and shallower than 45 degrees.

'*Rounded hindquarters'* As opposed to flat, under muscled or weak in musculature. 

*'Deep round body'* a body type with adequate heart girth and good spring to the ribs.


----------



## MeganGrace (May 14, 2012)

Thanks so much that has cleared a lot up!

M.G


----------



## JustWingIt (Jul 29, 2012)

Rather than starting a new thread I thought I'd post here.
What does 'cowhocked' and 'over at the knee mean'?


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)




----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Justwingit, I hope these posters help. Someone correct me if I am wrong, but I think over at the knee is the same as bucked knee? That's what I have read anyways. 

Anyhow, I love these posters, I use them all the time to study


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

FWIW the first picture in the rear view of the hind legs of the horse is NOT correct. A horse needs to toe out a bit like Image "B" or the stifle will not clear the belly. The hind leg is a spiral construction that acts like a spring. Horse with legs like "A" will need to swing the entire leg wide and the leg will be inefficient as a thruster (which is part of what the hind leg does). The splay footed "C" image is true cow hocks. 

Just sayin'


----------



## JustWingIt (Jul 29, 2012)

Ahh thank you! Very helpful to have the pictures instead of just an explanation!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

